# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ik zoek tips voor oefeningen of pijnloos trainen.

## Micka

Heey goedenmiddag,

Ik zal mezelf eerst even voorstellen voor ik duidelijk maak waar ik graag tips voor zou willen.

Ik ben een 20 jaar oude meid en ik ben afgestudeerd hovenier, hiervoor heb ik veel gesport. Dit gaat heel makkelijk omdat mijn spieren heel snel opbouwen. 

Helaas heb ik 3 jaar geleden een ongeluk gehad waardoor mijn onderrug niet meer ondersteund en word dit opgevangen door spieren. Hetzelfde geld voor slechts 1 wervel op de hoogte van mijn middenrif. Door mijn snelle spierbouw trek ik mijn rug krom als ik niet oppas.

Ik ben op therapie geweest voor houding en oefeningen maar ik krijg steeds meer pijn en ik durf niet teveel te gaan bewegen zonder mijzelf immens veel pijn te bezorgen. 

Voor dit probleem zou ik graag een oplossing vinden, mijn dokter wil me niet helpen en ik geraak een beetje bezorgd om mijn lichamelijke gesteldheid. Toch zou ik wel graag weer wat van mijn kracht terug krijgen. 

Iemand tips hoe ik heel langzaam toch weer kracht in mijn rug zou kunnen opbouwen?

Met vriendelijke groet, 
Mij

----------

